# 1967 LeMans Convertible 2nd Bow Listing



## MeatShield72 (Jun 22, 2011)

So, in replacing the convertible top, I relaized that I am missing the listing piece and sleeve that fits in the second bow.

1) Does any one know where I can purchase the piece?

2) If not, how can I go about making the listing pocket on the top stay attached to the second bow?

3) Do I really need to attach the top to the second bow

I tried Amesperf.com...all they have are listings for 65-65 and 68-72 GTOs, no 67....:confused


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I'd try Kee auto tops. Or maybe a local upholstery shop. The piece on my top was cemented/glued to the top and the bow, and came off about 6 months after it was installed new with the top. That was in 1985. I've been "running without one" ever since. Without it, the top will raise off of the bow about 2 inches at highway speeds with the top up and the windows up. With a window cracked, it lays flat. I've never even been concerned about it. Still has the same top, 26 years later, and still looking/working well. If I were in the process of installing a new top, though, I'd make every effort to install the correct pieces securely and not take any shortcuts. A top is expensive, and you'll be living with it for a long time.


----------

